# Horse show pictures from sunday



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

congrats... the stall looks awsome and he looks happy


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

look how clean and shiny!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on the placings


----------



## Yogaboy (Jun 17, 2009)

Thats horse is mad cute


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

omg i want those stalls so bad ... it i ever get a barn i want those !!! i see them for sale in horse magazines all the time! 

also congrats on the placings ! you have a very nice looking horse there


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

ohh ur in Ny!! where was that show at ?


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

That show was at Horses & Hounds Stable. Its a new barn. Its really nice. My trainer's daugher owns the barn. So we are lucky to rent out a stall for the day. )

Thanks.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

what do you use to get your horse so white? I know a lady with a grey horse and she never seems to be able to get him completly clean.


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

To BGood.... .. I didn't use anything special. Just alot of grooming and a bath. It was raining on show day. So i had a blanket on him. My trainer got up at 3 am and brought him inside so he would stay dry for the show. When i got to the barn at 7..he was pretty clean. .


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

You have a very beautiful horse, congratulations


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

NyHorseGal said:


> That show was at Horses & Hounds Stable. Its a new barn. Its really nice. My trainer's daugher owns the barn. So we are lucky to rent out a stall for the day. )
> 
> Thanks.



What part of New York is that in? Im from NY as well


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you lizzie. )

To Jillyan.. The show was located in gardiner,ny. Where are you from?


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Here are some more show pics...



















Thanks again.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Im from the Rochester area. Im not sure where gardiner is. hah


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

gardiner is down closer to NYC, duchess county area


----------

